# Hilfe  welches Radon ZR team 7.0 oder Race 6.0



## tomes1212 (1. März 2011)

Hallo
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen den beiden.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a33594/zr-team-midseason.html?mfid=52

http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=30642

Kenne mich zu wenig aus !!!!
Formula RX Bremsen sollen ziemlich Geräusche machen 
Wie sieht es mit Avid aus ?? Wie ist der mischmasch aus Sram und Shimano ?

Rahmengröße  20 Zoll   Preis bei beiden 799,-

Danke Tom


----------



## donprogrammo (1. März 2011)

Die Avid ziehen dafür gern Luft, wenn man das Rad Senkrecht an der Wand aufhängt oder liegend Transportiert, nimmt sich also nichts.
Der Mischmasch von SRAM und Shimano ist problemlos.

Die viel wichtigere Frage bei deiner Entscheidung ist also: Willst du mehr gestreckt oder eher aufrecht sitzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomes1212 (1. März 2011)

Denke mein Rücken würde sich über das aufrechte Sitzen freuen, aber macht das wirklich so viel aus ?


----------



## donprogrammo (1. März 2011)

6mm in der Länge und 12mm in der Höhe, das macht zusammen schon ein merklichen Unterschied, wenn du lange drauf sitzt.


----------



## tomes1212 (1. März 2011)

Weil ich mich auf diese zwei Räder festgelegt habe und die günstig zu haben sind.
Gruß Tom


----------



## 4Helden (1. März 2011)

Onehorn schrieb:


> Warum willste denn ein Radon?  Canyon ist doch viel besser!




Hab mal geschaut was bei Canion alles so dran ist.Denke da geben sich beide Hersteller nicht viel.Wo beim Canyon der Rahmen vielleicht etwas besser ist hat Radon eine bessere Austattung.Habe mal die Yellowstone Serie mit der ZR Team Serie verglichen.


----------



## donprogrammo (1. März 2011)

das ist aber mal wieder ne Aussage im Radon Forum ^^
Onehorn, warum empfiehlst du denn Canyon, wie wärs mit nem Liteville? Ach ne, darum gehts ja hier garnicht.


----------



## tomes1212 (1. März 2011)

Bin vor kurzem das Cube LTD Pro gefahren und kam gut zu recht .
Wie ist das zu vergleichen  mit dem Radon Rahmen  eher Race oder Team  .
Danke Tom


----------



## tomes1212 (9. März 2011)

So nun habe ich zugeschlagen. Also es wird ein Zr Race 6.0.
Nachdem ich direkt bei Radon angerufen hatte und mit einem sehr netten und kompetenten Mitarbeiter ein Gespräch führte.
Schauen wir mal wie lange der Versand dauert .

Tom


----------



## 122kg (9. März 2011)

tomes1212 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich direkt bei Radon angerufen hatte und mit einem sehr netten und kompotenten Mitarbeiter ein Gespräch führte.


 
Gut, dass der Mitarbeiter kompotent war. Dann seid ihr ja schon zu zweit.


----------



## tomes1212 (9. März 2011)

Ok!!!! Jetzt bin ich mir aber auch sicher das es jemand gelesen hat.
habs natürlich gleich geändert.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

